# Temp problems, melts cheese



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a masterbilt electric smoker with temp dial. I'm having a hard time keeping temp down low enough and not melting the cheese. I get the chips going good and open the door- even turn it off....is there an easier way? A buddy of mine drilled a hole and relays the smoke into an old beermeister... Should I consider this? Really want to make some good cheese... Any suggestions?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Get an AMNPS from here http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...ww.amazenproducts.com/&nm=4&nx=60&ny=-30&mb=2

You can use it to hot smoke or cold smoke. When using it you don't even have to turn your smoker on. I don't use my MES without it & I smoke cheese on a regular basis  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134703/smoke-for-today-cheddar-swiss-hot-pepper-cheese


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2013)

If you don't get the AMNPS for your smoker, duct the smoke from the MES to a cardboard box above it...  An engineering nightmare but, you will get cold smoke....  I've thought about doing just that to cold and hot smoke simultaneously, but ain't gone there yet....  

Dave


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

So the AMNPS just sits inside the smoker and I don't have to turn it on for cheese?


----------



## roller (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats correct..when smoking cheese use NO heat ...Cold smoke when temps outside are very low...I do like Daves idea....


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not the tube?


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 8, 2013)

Amnps fits better in the MES. Its AMAZING just like name says. Why say more!


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Mike, will fit better than the tube?


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Do I just put it on the bottom rack?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

I put mine on the 2 rails in the lower left of the smoker - perfect fit!


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

What's the best pellets for smoking cheese?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

ApoHunter said:


> What's the best pellets for smoking cheese?


That's a matter of personal preference - nobody can tell you what you will like best. My advice would be to try several different types of wood pellets & see where your tastes lie. I have used apple, maple, oak, cherry, alder, hickory & a mixture of those & didn't find any I would say I didn't like. A lot of people find hickory to be too strong but it doesn't bother me. You can also vary your time smoking the cheese as well to see what your preference is. Most people shoot for about 2 hours. I have cheese stored that had from 2 - 6 hours of smoke. You should let the cheese rest for a couple weeks till you eat it as well to let the flavor mellow out...


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 8, 2013)

my favorite for cheese is peach pellets...


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 8, 2013)

X2, or Apple on cheese is good too. +1 on the AMNPS, the no brainier way to cold smoke anything and it can be used for hot smoke too.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm with Mike, Peach pellets. If it's a bit warm out you can freeze a couple bottles of water and place inside. That will bring the temp down a little. I've found the AMNPS only raises the temp inside about 5-6 degrees. AMNPS is definitely the way to go, hot or cold.


----------

